# AIR FILTER



## robh083 (Mar 30, 2018)

So has anyone had any experience with doing away with the oil bath air filter and converting it to a standard paper filter. I hear they tend to be more restrictive. But what about getting one that's less restrictive and spraying a little oil on the outside? Just trying to come up with new ideas that are a bit cheaper than trying to buy a new $80 filter system. And also what are the inside dimensions of the air cleaner tube and the hose attachments? Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In my opinion, you can't beat an oil bath for cheap filter changes and effective cleaning of the air flow, and they don't restrict the air flow as they get dirty. They are a hassle to clean though. If you used a regular paper filter, and sprayed it with anything, it seems like it would rapidly plug up the air passageways even faster than without anything sprayed on. Only cheap way I could think to do a conversion would be to hit a wrecking yard, and old gritty wrecking yard that had older inventory, then look around for something that would physically work.


----------

